# How to tunnel all my  internet traffic through putty from a LAN?



## manoj9372 (Jul 20, 2010)

I have got a problem,I have a ssh shell account from a web-site,I am on a LAN,i had successfully connected to the ssh server from the putty,but i want to forward all my internet traffic like browsing etc through the putty,but i don't know how to forward the traffic through the putty,Also i am from a LAN(i.e behind the proxy server),can any body please help me to resolve my issue?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2010)

And how is this FreeBSD related?

In PuTTY, go to: Connection -> SSH -> Tunnels. Add a dynamic tunnel on port 8081. Set firefox (or any other browser) to use a SOCKS proxy on 127.0.0.1 port 8081.


----------



## manoj9372 (Jul 20, 2010)

done all the above things already,but i think you forget to notice one thing,i am on a LAN,i exactly try what u said before but it does not working,i think i need to enter my LAN ip address in some where..

And just asking one thing asking non-BSD question's is not allowed here uhh?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2010)

manoj9372 said:
			
		

> And just asking one thing asking non-BSD question's is not allowed here uhh?


This is a forum for users of the FreeBSD operating system. If you already had a few dozen related questions and/or answers it probably wouldn't matter. But you don't, so it does.


----------



## manoj9372 (Jul 20, 2010)

ok thank you for clearing me,in between can you help me to resolve the above issue?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2010)

I already did. If it's not working for you I would suggest contacting the administrators of the network.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh. Almost forgot. It's also possible port-forwarding has been turned off on the host you're secure shelling into.


----------

